# Welche Sicherung ins Netzteil?



## Heng (9. September 2011)

Hi, ich habe von einem Kumpel ein Netzteil (Enermax Liberty 500W) bekommen, was scheinbar kaputt war.
Jetzt habe ich testweise eine neue Sicherung eingebaut, um zu überprüfen ob es noch geht.
Habe es mit einer 1,25A Sicherung getestet. Es funktioniert noch, scheinbar nur Sicherung durch. 

Aber 1,25A ist ja zu wenig, welche kommt da genau rein? Da gibt es ja auch noch scheinbar flinke und träge Sicherungen 
Wie sieht das mit der Leistung aus, reicht 2A?
2A x 250V = 500Watt
oder mehr nehmen?

Bevor Fragen kommen.... die originale Sicherung habe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Heng (11. September 2011)

Keiner Ahnung davon?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. September 2011)

Die primärseitige Absicherung in den PC-NTs liegt meist 6-10A. 2A-Sicherung ist eigentlich zu klein. Solange sie nicht dauernd durchbrennt, lass sie drin. Es ist besser eine unterdimensionierte Sicherung zu verwenden als eine überdimensionierte. Welche genau darein gehört kann ich dir nicht sagen. Was auch sehr ungewöhnlich ist, dass nur die Sicherung defekt war - normalerweise ist es so, dass die Sicherung kaputt geht, weil vorher andere Bauteile kaputt gegangen sind.

In den NTs sind oft träge Sicherungen eingebaut und wenn du eine unterdimensionierte verwendest, kannst du natürlich bedenkenlos zu einer trägen greifen.

Sei vorsichtig, denn wie schon gesagt, es ist nicht normal, dass nur die Sicherung kaputt geht. Es wäre besser - du findest heraus warum die Sicherung kaputt war, bevor du das NT benutzst.


----------

